# TeMar Shepherds in Oregon? Helensberg in Vancouver WA?



## rukiel (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi! 

I am finally able to make the first steps toward acquiring my very first German Shepherd. Of course that first step is to decide on a breeder. 

I am an aspiring dog trainer and I am looking for a lower to medium energy GSD that is on the more cuddly/affectionate end of the spectrum. 

I have anxiety so it's important that it be easy to train an off-switch into my dog and that he be closely bonded with me. 

(I am not a first time dog owner. I am also an active person who enjoys hiking, camping, biking, and running. I know the level of mental and physical exercise that GSDs require and I am prepared to meet that need.)

I have reached out to Theishof, which was my first choice, but did not receive a response. 

I also reached out to Helensberg in Vancouver and TeMar in Canby Oregon. 

TeMar got back to me in a very timely manner and they are expecting 3 litters this summer/spring - two of which would be ready in September which would be perfect timing for me. 

Helensberg is expecting a litter that would be ready in August. Helensberg gave me a lot more individual information about their dogs.

Both breeders have encouraged me to meet their dogs at their facilities which I plan to do. 

That being said, I was wondering if anyone has had experience with either of these breeders? Or if anyone has a dog from them or knows someone who does? 

Thank you!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If you are thinking of contacting Theishof again, these older threads discuss Theishof:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-northwest-breeder-recommendations-wgsls.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...erds-other-idaho-breeder-reccomendations.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...5202-theishof-alta-tollhaus-need-breeder.html

For Temar, from the comments in these older threads, I suggest when you get enough posts that you pm some of the posters:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/643017-need-reviews-temar-shepherds.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/108163-temar.html

I could not find any threads on Helensberg. But this sticky thread discusses how to find a responsible breeder:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## rukiel (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you for your response! 
I will read those threads about Theishof and after posting more around the site I'll try to PM some of those users to see what they have to say about TeMar. Hopefully I can gather some great information! 

I reached out to Theishof again today so with any luck I'll get a response this time. We'll see! 

I appreciate your help!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I am in the PNW are and have seen a lot of German Shepherds from various breeders in the area. I am very glad that you'll still be trying to get in touch with Theishof, Heidi is a fairly high demand judge in the region so she is often very busy traveling to and from trials/shows. She's a really wonderful person with a great reputation and really nice dogs - I'm in Oregon but will only recommend Theishof for German show lines for those looking locally


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I heard good things about theishoff, as I remember when I was in search of a pup. I know she is busy and may take time to get back to you but a very reputable breeder and good dogs!


----------



## seattleK (Feb 23, 2017)

I got my dog from Vom HausReid. Jennifer is Fantastic and my now 10 month old puppy is the perfect match for us. She is not as great at email as she travels a lot and is still quite old school though


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Heidi at Theishoff is a very well respected breeder. She is also a judge, so her schedule may be pretty busy. Give her a little time to get back to you.

Mary at TeMar has been in GSD's for many years.

Good Luck!!


----------



## rukiel (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you all so much for your response and insight! Heidi at Theishof did get back to me. It looks like she might have a match for me in one of her litters this year or early next. Very exciting!


----------

